# Futterboot mit Echolot



## moppy 0705 (7. April 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Boot!
Das Boot ist ein Baitcruiser mini von Ultimate.
Mein Echolot ist ein getuntes Smartcast RF15e.
Wenn ich damit übern Teich fahre, habe ich ständig Störungen auf dem Echolot.
Hat einer vielleicht ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
Ich denke mein Boot verursacht die Störungen auf dem Echolot.
Vielleicht kennt ja einer einen guten Kontakt der mir weiterhelfen kann.....#c


----------



## NickAdams (7. April 2011)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot*

Die Gründe können vielfältig sein:

- Was verstehst du unter getunt? Von wem hast du es bezogen? Es gibt Echolote, die nur verstärkt sind und es gibt welche, die verstärkt *und *entstört sind. 
- Sind Starkstromleitungen, Sendemasten etc. in der Nähe? Falls ja, probier' es mal an einem anderen Gewässer ohne Leitungen.
- Die Batterie des Senders könnte langsam zu Neige gehen. 
- Wo ist der Geber befestigt? Ist gewährleistet, dass er immer unter Wasser ist?
- Geber könnte verunreinigt sein, überprüf' mal die beiden Kontakte. 
- Ich hatte mal Störungen, die durch ein Stück Schnur unter dem Geber verursacht worden waren. 

Wenn das Echo technisch einwandfrei arbeitet und sonst alle Faktoren ausgeschlossen werden können, ist eine Störung durch das Boot selbst am wahrscheinlichsten. Probier' das Echo doch mal mit einem Schlauchboot oder an einer Regentonne/Aquarium etc. aus, dann siehst du, ob es einwandfrei arbeitet oder nicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## thomsen3 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot*

vieleicht kommen sich da die frequenzen in die quere


----------



## moppy 0705 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Die Gründe können vielfältig sein:
> 
> - Was verstehst du unter getunt? Von wem hast du es bezogen? Es gibt Echolote, die nur verstärkt sind und es gibt welche, die verstärkt *und *entstört sind.
> - Sind Starkstromleitungen, Sendemasten etc. in der Nähe? Falls ja, probier' es mal an einem anderen Gewässer ohne Leitungen.
> ...


Hey!
Danke für deine Tipps! Ich habe gestern nochmals getestet. Dabei habe ich das Boot an einer Rute geknebbert und nicht angeschalten auf Fahrt geschickt. Dabei lief das Echolot sauber. Sobald ich mit dem Boot fuhr begann des Schei... von vorn. Das Echolot habe ich von MK Angelsport. Mittlerweile stehe ich im Ständigen Kontakt. Laut seiner Analyse liegt es am Funkenschlag der Motoren und Regler. Nun brauche ich dafür elektronische Teile......aber welche?????? Hast du nen Tip?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. April 2011)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot*

Mein Tipp: Fahr zum nächsten Modellbauladen, hör dir eine kurze Predigt zu Chinamüll etc. an und lass die das Boot vernünftig entstören.


----------

